# In Bed With Finn on a rainy morning



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are on day three of rain, and our river is so flooded that Falmouth Road is closed. . . Clients can't come for class, so. . . nap time. Except the younger dogs are bored, lol.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love those lazy days! Great pics!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The rain is making me so lazy.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

How many babies do I see? Four??? Yummy nummy!!

Looks like golden heaven!!! Cozy, rainy day with those beautiful faces. Lucky you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your beautiful goldens, I can't think of a better way to spend a rainy day.

Hope the rain stops soon for you, I know the younger ones aren't enjoying staying inside as much as Finn is. He looks precious under the blanket, such a gorgeous face.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

So do all the goldens sleep with you in the bedroom? It looks like a Golden Heaven! Very sweet picture of him under the blanket...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, they all sleep in the bedroom; though you can see the big crate near the bed, Lushie is too grown up to need it anymore.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pics of your beautiful crew!!!

I feel your pain....we just had 3 days of rain ourselves. However, in my case, the worst one for being restless and wanting to go out was Reno!!! The 2 younger ones seemed to understand that it was wet and messy outside!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lovely doggies. Its been raining a lot over here too. Yuck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

In their company I wouldn't mind rainy days at all. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldCharm (Jun 1, 2012)

They are all just beautiful! Looks so cozy, and that is really the perfect way to spend a rainy day!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

We woke up to "snow" on the ground this morning:yuck: Your pictures are wonderful. With all those goldens everywhere, where the heck do you sleep???

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful photos. Your pups look to peaceful and happy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Gorgeous photos. I know what you mean by the rain and chilly weather. Let's say I am glad I have not put away my wool sweaters yet, came in handy for our walk yesterday.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is STILL raining- this is day four or five of it.


----------

